

It's a criminal offence to loan your lawnmower to a neighbour - urza
http://quandyfactory.com/blog/78/tenn_passes_controversial_lawnmower_theft_bill

======
Shenglong
How is this enforceable at all? I'm amused.

~~~
mooism2
It's satire. s/lawnmower/Netflix login/.

~~~
Shenglong
I can't believe I didn't catch that. /dumb

~~~
mooism2
I only realised when I got to the bit about barbecue manufacturers.

